# Newbie: need grow medium advice



## evan_cartech (Nov 15, 2014)

Im new to growing got my "closet" built, lighting set up, ventilation ready and I need advice for my grow medium. what soil soiless and/or fertilizers. I don't have a specialty shop around so I would need to be able to get it at home depot, lowes or.........? also trying to be some what budget minded. only having about 4 plants growing at a time. its for personal primarily. thanks for any help


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 15, 2014)

Home Depots around me sell ProMix for $13.50 a 2.2cf bale. If you have a Farm&Fleet near by, they sell the FoxFarm Trio.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2014)

I buy a product called Kellogg's Patio Mix at HD--my HD does not carry the ProMix.  The Kellogg's is certified organic, I have had great luck with it, and it is quite inexpensive.  If you are going to grow organic, everything is going to have to be organic.  Do not buy any soils like Miracle Grow that have moisture crystals in them or says that it feeds for x number of months.  

You are probably going to have to order nutrients online if you do not have some kind of shop around where you live.  Cannabis has pretty specific nutrients needs and these needs change depending on what stage of growth the plant is in.  Things like Miracle Grow fertilizers that you buy in the big box stores is not a good fertilizer.  You are going to want something formulated for cannabis.  


Tell us about your space--size, lighting, ventilation and such.  While you can do this on a budget, it is imperative to have enough lighting.  While there are things you can scrimp on or DIY, trying to scrimp on lighting is one of the biggest mistakes new growers can make.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2014)

You don't have a grow shop? that is amazing and strange where you are.  

I, like THG likes buying on Amazon prime. they deliver everything you need as far as soil.. Fox farm is a good soil too. As is Happy Frog, by fox farm...  Fox farm ocean forest is a hot soil that will take you thru the whole grow almost.

Listen to these good peeps, they will not steer you wront.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 15, 2014)

Do yourself an incredible favor. If you don't have a growshop near you, order the right kind of medium and the right kind of nutrients that are formulated for growing MJ. Yes, you can get by on a lot of different things that could be cheaper, but they create so many opportunities for problems and failures. It really sucks to put 2 months or more into several plants that are growing beautifully, only to have them burn up on you because the nutrients are wrong ffor MJ and by the time you figure out what is happening, they are wasted.

Good MJ cannot be grown cheaply, period.


----------

